# Fromage Blanc "Yalacta Lactaline"?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

While my parents were in France, they picked up a box of Fromage Blanc cultures by "Yalacta", or "Lactaline". The resulting cheese is wonderful, but I can't find a retailer in the US...if anyone has packets of a Fromage Blanc culture, could they see if the ingredients are the same?

Ingredients (in French, sorry):
Lactose, dextrose, sel de mer, presure de veau, Lactococcus lactis

They are direct set, no rennet (guessing that's what presure de veau is?), just stir, set and drain. EASY and creamy like cream cheese. I drained, mixed in garlic, parsley, salt and chives, put it in heart shaped molds and let it set at room temperature overnight, refrigerated for a couple of hours and turned them onto plates...delicious with butter crackers and Granny Smith apples! 

It's only a 5 packet box though!  

On an odd side note...they said that their French friends got it at a PHARMACY...???? Wow


----------

